# MAN do i feel like a jerk



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

So this lady was probably THE friendliest customer I've ever had. She offered me a drink as soon as I was in the door. Her 88 year old dad got up with his walker and came up and told me how thankful he was for me coming over and helping them. 

So here's what happened...she showed me to the basement so I could shut the house off. While down there, I saw a wash tub so I used it to drain the house. She mentioned the her husband had installed it. Then, I noticed the drain and "vent", seen below. As I eyed the installation, I snickered and then I realized that she had said something else...right before I laughed...she said that her husband had died of cancer. DOH!! Realizing that she probably didn't know what I was laughing at, I said excuse me, I was just admiring your husbands work. He must have been handy. 

All Is will. Just felt awful.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At least there was a drain and a vent.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I think the proper response after you found out he was dead would be, "he must have been an engineer?"


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That wasn't to bad.
I hate when you have a Fat Woman for a customer and ask when the baby is due .


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

gitnerdun said:


> I think the proper response after you found out he was dead would be, "he must have been a hack?"


There, I fixed it fo ya...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I remodeled a bathroom for a lady who's husband had died within the last 6 months. They were married for 35 years. Her husband actually quit his job to work on restoring their house full time... for 7 years! Talk about a sweet gig! Anyways, the whole house was hacked to shiot. She was having some serious emotional issues with the changes we were making in the bathroom, we ended up leaving the project before completion.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That wasn't to bad.
> I hate when you have a Fat Woman for a customer and ask when the baby is due .


Fat women deserve to be asked that question.:thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

He probably was handy. And he probably followed the instructions precisely as the guy in the orange vest in aisle 12 told him.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

The engineer types do some interesting stuff. You can see their mechanical mind working, but it is usually done with bubble gum and bailing wire.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rob the plumber said:


> The engineer types do some interesting stuff. You can see their mechanical mind working, but it is usually done with bubble gum and bailing wire.


Well their ideas usually get done a few times on paper then revised as they are being built...

vs

Doing it right the first time in their head....:laughing:


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Fat women deserve to be asked that question.:thumbup:


Hey now fat women need loving too...Just ask my wife..hmm on second thought I mean obese women need loving too!! LMAO.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Mr Plumber said:


> Hey now fat women need loving too...Just ask my wife..hmm on second thought I mean obese women need loving too!! LMAO.


Warm in the winter and shade in the summer, got to love those big gals !


----------

